# Is a modifer needed



## msmurdaugh (Sep 2, 2009)

Is a modifer needed for codeds 14040 and 17311 w/dx 173.3


----------



## SherryMoss (Sep 14, 2009)

nope...

I've never used a modifier and we almost always get paid - except for Humana, who would rather the doctor leave the gaping hole.


----------

